# New System to Replace Onstar Nav and Stereo.



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

Unplugged antenna from the Onstar module.
Installed this new system with tons of features.
it works with climate control display, all car info display the old one used to show, all of the sounds like signal lights, chimes etc.
using IGO for navigation. it does not play CD or DVD.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Been using IGO8 for 10 years.

Can't be beat.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

ended up pulling and returning the system.
made in China junk, i tried to do a factory reset and update everything and nothing changed, it still barely worked.
2 of the covers started to come loose after 1 day, it would randomly shut off and reboot, the SD reader would not work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pcdj64 said:


> ended up pulling and returning the system.
> made in China junk, i tried to do a factory reset and update everything and nothing changed, it still barely worked.
> 2 of the covers started to come loose after 1 day, it would randomly shut off and reboot, the SD reader would not work.


I suggest you go this route: [h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I suggest you go this route: *Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes*


I ordered from a different company.
new one will use original control panel, it has 7 inch screen, android 7.1, 32g iNand, 2gb ram, quad processor and IGO with maps.
it is not a one piece cheap quality like the other one i bought, it looks to be built pretty well even though it is in china where i think most are built.
they test everything and do any updates etc before they ship it out so hopefully it will work.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

pcdj64 said:


> I ordered from a different company.
> new one will use original control panel, it has 7 inch screen, android 7.1, 32g iNand, 2gb ram, quad processor and IGO with maps.
> it is not a one piece cheap quality like the other one i bought, it looks to be built pretty well even though it is in china where i think most are built.
> they test everything and do any updates etc before they ship it out so hopefully it will work.


Let me know the date of the IGO map when received. There are sites for updates.


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

pcdj64 said:


> I ordered from a different company.
> new one will use original control panel, it has 7 inch screen, android 7.1, 32g iNand, 2gb ram, quad processor and IGO with maps.
> it is not a one piece cheap quality like the other one i bought, it looks to be built pretty well even though it is in china where i think most are built.
> they test everything and do any updates etc before they ship it out so hopefully it will work.


Would you mind providing the link to the new one you ordered. Been thinking about switching to android head unit. My 16 limited has WiFi hotspot so planning on it being connected all the time the car is on. 

I currently have the mylink upgrade(non mylink to mylink).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

Drumsforjs said:


> Would you mind providing the link to the new one you ordered. Been thinking about switching to android head unit. My 16 limited has WiFi hotspot so planning on it being connected all the time the car is on.
> 
> I currently have the mylink upgrade(non mylink to mylink).
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr..._2035530823.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.wTDWF5

fits in 2011 to 2015 gen 1.
crutchfield has the fit kits for the gen 2 models


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

pcdj64 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr..._2035530823.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.wTDWF5
> 
> fits in 2011 to 2015 gen 1.
> crutchfield has the fit kits for the gen 2 models


Nice! This should fit my car as I have the same body style as the 11-15. Chevy released the Cruze limited 16 and the new Cruze 16.5

I think I’ve seen a how to video on installing this on YouTube. Dash is easy to take out as I’ve done it a couple times now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

the how to video shows the guy unplugging the HVAC system when all you have to do is move it to the side.
i had the plain 6 speaker system not the pioneer and the new Asottu is much louder and cleaner sounding than it.
i tried everything and it works great, doesn't take that long to boot up either.
i had them put the north america maps into IGO for me and it came with the latest ones all on internal memory not an external card.
make sure you put the included external GPS antenna close to the windshield for the best signal and use the built in mic instead of the external.
when i tried the external mic instead it was very echoey, the built in mic is plenty strong enough to pick up your voice.
it is a bit of a learning curve getting used to everything as far as the menus and the music player part of it.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

My unboxing and stereo demo video, not the best but it gives you an idea of what the system is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNIZXqxsMAQ


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

DON'T buy off branded chinese stereos, none of them i have tried were any good.
I am leaving it stock unless i decide to go with a kenwood or pioneer.
I am not going to use Mylink.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

Pulled the new one out and put stock back in.
several glitches like it rarely ever fully shuts down, will stop mid track on songs and go to the next track,
the phone tries to use onstar and you cannot hear the person calling but they can hear you, if you call out it works fine.
when using the tuner if you use a preset the large number does not change to the station selected.
i never tried the CD or DVD function, the GPS seemed to work fine for the short time i tried it.
it is android 7.1.1 but it is a hacked version by the people that built the stereo.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wondering how to get a more advanced radio for the gen2 and still maintain stock settings and what not.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Wondering how to get a more advanced radio for the gen2 and still maintain stock settings and what not.


the crutchfield website should be able to set you up with everything, you enter the info about the car and they have the stuff that will make it work.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

pcdj64 said:


> the crutchfield website should be able to set you up with everything, you enter the info about the car and they have the stuff that will make it work.


Yes. But i want the settings for my car also. And from what i've been reading. The new radio will need plug adapters for the car's wiring.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Yes. But i want the settings for my car also. And from what i've been reading. The new radio will need plug adapters for the car's wiring.


the CAN BUS which comes with the more expensive installation gear on their site, the gear for my 2011 is $191 with everything.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

Figured out the bugs in the stereo.
my phone was pairing to the new stereo AND onstar so it was messing it up, i unpaired onstar and now the phone is perfect.
the USB under the arm rest plugs into the PDIM module in where the shift is inside the console, you have to remove the PDIM completely.
i had not known the PDIM was there and it was screwing up the USB playback on the extension wire i had hooked to the new stereo.
the stereo came with the adapter to plug into the USB from the PDIM and that makes the one under the armrest function.
i have the GPS antenna near the map lights above the head liner so you can't see it and the GPS works with no issues.
i downloaded a better music player from the google play store, it is much nicer than the one the stereo comes with.
after fixing the bugs the stereo now shuts down properly and boots up properly.
pretty impressed with the stereo now that everything is set up right on it.


----------



## dwebb16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Will this work with a Cruze that already has the 7 inch mylink radio? If so can you make a video of you going through all the features and such? Every video on YouTube seems to be in different languages lol


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

So you stayed with the Asottu? Is it still working ok? I am looking at this unit for a 2010 Cruze in Australia so I can get Bluetooth for phone calls and Audio streaming.


----------

